# what kind of rhom



## zombie999 (Mar 17, 2005)

View attachment 56797
View attachment 56796
View attachment 56795
View attachment 56794


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Thats not a Rhom, thats a red belly!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

:laugh: You need to know where it came from dude. Cant help ya here.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

no its not a red belly its a rhom, (atleast it looks like 1 in the last picture) 
and this should be in the piranha forum


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

medinei? don't think it's a rhom though. Serrasalmus yes, rhom no.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

mauls said:


> no its not a red belly its a rhom, (atleast it looks like 1 in the last picture)
> and this should be in the piranha forum
> 
> 
> ...


I was kidding


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam can u get a blurrier pic


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Move to frank's realm


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> dam can u get a blurrier pic
> [snapback]977429[/snapback]​


sure.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > dam can u get a blurrier pic
> ...










dam


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MOVED


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> medinei? don't think it's a rhom though. Serrasalmus yes, rhom no.
> [snapback]977425[/snapback]​


cant be medinai. know how rare those are? im surprised i have one ( my avatar)


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

red belly


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Not sure what kind but looks like a serra to me.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

dunno pics a crappy!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If you need a positive id please post clearer pics.

IMO and judging by the pics the fish is a Serrasalmus Sanchezi and not a Medinai as others told cause it appear to have red eyes (A) while Medinai's DON'T have red eyes and cause of the belly scutes (B).

For sure you need to post better pics...


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

yes definetely need a better pic, from what i saw of your earlier pic it looked a lot like a rbp but this last pic clearly shows its a serra. Until we see the better pics my guess is sanchezi


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

I SAY RED BELLY!!!


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

DC2RJUN said:


> I SAY RED BELLY!!!
> [snapback]984446[/snapback]​


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Photo low quality. Please resubmit when you have a clearer photo.


----------

